# Sevcon Gen4 S8 Current Control



## electricdrifts (May 23, 2018)

Update:

Iv'e been able to get the motor to consistently start-up on every key-switch; however, it likes to overcurrent. It seem's i'm at a point where it either over-currents, or doesn't have enough current to rotate at all. 

Iv'e also noticed that the actual Minimum magnetizing current varies when I try to apply power, typically overshooting my target, or not reaching it at all. 

Thanks,


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Play with Kp (your proportional gain). Turn it down, so it doesn't overshoot.


----------

